# Mini-topico: Três Rios (RJ) - fotos de 15/08



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Olá povo!

Tirei algumas fotos de Três Rios, localizada no Centro Sul do Estado do Rio, neste sábado (15).

Eis as fotos:

Av. Alberto Lavinas, orla do Rio Paraíba do Sul



















Aspecto das ruas do centro










Praça São Sebastião























































Estação de trem sendo reformada










Só isso 😁


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Grande Tres Rios! Essa beira-rio ta bonita. A margem sul é bem desocupada né? No Street View há um prédio em construção na margem sul do Paraíba do Sul, mas parece só haver bairros simples lá.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Grande Tres Rios! Essa beira-rio ta bonita. A margem sul é bem desocupada né? No Street View há um prédio em construção na margem sul do Paraíba do Sul, mas parece só haver bairros simples lá.


A outra margem tem esse prédio em construção, mas pelo que parece também estão surgindo bairros novos/condomínios.

Valeu!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Parece ser tranquila, tem um bom urbanismo


----------



## RioSampa (Aug 4, 2005)

A cidade tem crescido acima da média. Alguns lançamentos em 2020:


----------



## DRI RJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Será que vai demorar Três Rios chegar a marca de 100 mil habitantes?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

RioSampa said:


> A cidade tem crescido acima da média. Alguns lançamentos em 2020:
> 
> View attachment 435251
> 
> ...


Legal que a cidade tem construído alto (para os padrões do RJ 😁)

A vizinha Areal, que é minúscula, já tem uns dois edifícios de 12/13 andares.


----------



## sharles38 (Apr 21, 2011)

Me surpreendeu positivamente.


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

Ótimo registro. Será que TR se identifica mais com Juiz de Fora ou Rio de Janeiro (capital)?


----------



## RioSampa (Aug 4, 2005)

Acho que JF


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Que show! Nunca tinha visto fotos de Três Rios aqui. Confesso que me surpreendi positivamente, pois esperava algo bem simplório! Curti!

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## RioSampa (Aug 4, 2005)

Dois hipermercados em construção: Royal de Volta Redonda e um novo Bramil atacarejo.


----------



## Bucs (Mar 10, 2007)

RioSampa said:


> Acho que JF


Não faz muito sentido uma vez que a própria JF se identifica mais com o Rio do que com BH.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Bucs said:


> Não faz muito sentido uma vez que a própria JF se identifica mais com o Rio do que com BH.


Acho que ele quis dizer que Três Rios fica mais na órbita de influência de Juiz de Fora, e que, claro, esta historicamente é mais ligada ao Rio do que a BH...


----------



## RioSampa (Aug 4, 2005)

Bem isso aí mesmo.


----------

